# New Mayor on removing police from Boston Schools



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

Mayor-elect stands firm on removing police officers from schools


As a candidate for mayor, Michelle Wu made it clear she wants police officers out of schools.




www.wcvb.com





I just can’t ….


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

“Advocates are pushing to get them out...”

I’d love to know where the majority of these “advocates” children go to school. I’m sure it’s not Lawrence High. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Just wait till the bodies stack.

It happened out here and a kid got stabbed to death by a banger who should have been removed already but wasn’t…because they removed the SROs as they are an evil presence…

Next school board meeting: SROs are back.

Took a kid getting killed.


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

What could possibly go wrong? 🙄


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

This state is backwards.

The school shooting at Florida’s Parkland HS triggered Florida lawmakers to MANDATE an SRO in every public school from Elementary to High School.

I really can’t even comprehend their logic at this point…


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

USAF286 said:


> “Advocates are pushing to get them out...”
> 
> I’d love to know where the majority of these “advocates” children go to school. I’m sure it’s not Lawrence High.
> 
> ...


Let's try High Priced Private Schools for a $2000 Alex. Most are probably the same people who use "Black and Brown" as proper nouns. They don't know any non-white people except for their housekeepers, landscapers and manicurists and couldn't tell you any of their names never mind know anything about their children and families. But hey, they're good people because they know exactly what people they know nothing about want and need. The same kind of people that felt the need to write and sign a letter expressing outrage over microaggressions that they saw at work. You know who didn't sign the letter? My son-in-law who was allegedly the "victim" of these microaggressions. Apparently he didn't know he was being victimized. Thankfully there was a group of woke white chicks to save him.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Situation is beyond all fact. It's now all feelings + fiction= Agenda.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

mpd61 said:


> Situation is beyond all fact. It's now all feelings + fiction= Agenda.


I reported you for violation of FEELZ.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

HistoryHound said:


> Let's try High Priced Private Schools for a $2000 Alex. Most are probably the same people who use "Black and Brown" as proper nouns. They don't know any non-white people except for their housekeepers, landscapers and manicurists and couldn't tell you any of their names never mind know anything about their children and families. But hey, they're good people because they know exactly what people they know nothing about want and need. The same kind of people that felt the need to write and sign a letter expressing outrage over microaggressions that they saw at work. You know who didn't sign the letter? My son-in-law who was allegedly the "victim" of these microaggressions. Apparently he didn't know he was being victimized. Thankfully there was a group of woke white chicks to save him.


Reminds of the people in Hingham, Duxbury, Cohasset etc with the BLM signs in their acre size front yards...absolute phonies and only doing it because they think it’s right. They wouldn’t lift a finger to help anyone other than their elite country club buddies. NIMBY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

USAF286 said:


> Reminds of the people in Hingham, Duxbury, Cohasset etc with the BLM signs in their acre size front yards...absolute phonies and only doing it because they think it’s right. They wouldn’t lift a finger to help anyone other than their elite country club buddies. NIMBY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Send them photos of their daughters dating black guys…


----------



## DPH1992 (Mar 29, 2019)

CCCSD said:


> Send them photos of their daughters dating black guys…


"Schools should not have police officers present in them” Says the person whose kid goes to Belmont Hill..

The school officers have already had their arresting powers removed.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Ask the school principal who just took a savage beating if officers should be removed. 

I'll be shocked if she returns.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Sooty said:


> Ask the school principal who just took a savage beating if officers should be removed.
> 
> I'll be shocked if she returns.


AMEN! Security measures will be stepped up and ARMED Boston Police will be in the school because the UNArmed School Police were too scary. FUCK THE CITY OF BOSTON! THANK GOD I LIVE IN THE SUBBURBS!!!!!!


----------



## AS4 (Apr 5, 2014)

I was a boston school cop for years and my heart goes out to the guys still stuck there. These folks consistently make firearm arrests, serious felony arrests, etc. without a single tool on their belts besides cuffs and a radio.

And now? They've had their police title removed, handcuffs removed, and have 0 authority to do anything. It is completely unbelievable. The BPS administrators claim to be all about de-escalation, but can't wrap their heads around this simple concept: If a kid is going nuts, who has the better chance of de-escalating him, a school officer who sees him every day and KNOWS him, or a random cop off the street? Which of these two scenarios might end poorly? Good luck to BPS.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

AS4 said:


> I was a boston school cop for years and my heart goes out to the guys still stuck there. These folks consistently make firearm arrests, serious felony arrests, etc. without a single tool on their belts besides cuffs and a radio.
> 
> And now? They've had their police title removed, handcuffs removed, and have 0 authority to do anything. It is completely unbelievable. The BPS administrators claim to be all about de-escalation, but can't wrap their heads around this simple concept: If a kid is going nuts, who has the better chance of de-escalating him, a school officer who sees him every day and KNOWS him, or a random cop off the street? Which of these two scenarios might end poorly? Good luck to BPS.


You'll never amount to anything in this state if you make sense. Knock it off. WU WU!


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

They can put all the labels on it they want, A dumpster fire is still a dumpster fire. Observe and report baby!


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Why report? It’s racist.


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

CCCSD said:


> Why report? It’s racist.


Old habits die hard I guess.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

CCCSD said:


> Why report? It’s racist.


Pretty sure observing is a microaggression now.

See nothing,
Hear nothing,
Know nothing,
Say nothing.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> Pretty sure observing is a microaggression now.
> 
> See nothing,
> Hear nothing,
> ...


Thinking about seeing anything is a race based micro aggressive bias.


----------

